# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ***مهمه که مدرک پرستاری رو از کدوم دانشگاه گرفته باشیم؟***

## Heisenberg1997

سلام
دوستان مطلع،آیا برای استخدام مخصوصا در بیمارستان های خصوصی،مهمه که مدرک پرستاریو از چه دانشگاهی گرفته باشیم؟
فقط دولتیا منظورمن
مثلا امکانش هست که اگه بخوام تو یکی از بیمارستان های تهران استخدام بشم،دانشجوهای شهر خودشون و دانشگاه معتبری مثل شهید بهشتی رو نسبت به دانشجوهای شهری مثل سبزوار ارجحیت بدن؟
یا اینکه نه و فقط به معدل و پیشینه ی خودمون بستگی داره؟
مثلا الان قوچان پرستاری داره که مال علوم پزشکی مشهده و اسم مشهد روشه و فقط محل تحصیلش قوچانه.موندم که اینو بزنم چون اسم مشهد روشه و معتبر تره یا سبزوار و گناباد که علوم پزشکیاشون امکانات بیشتری دارن و یک دانشگاه کامل هستند نه صرفا یک دانشکده ی درپیت مثل قوچان(خود دانشکدش درپیته ولی فقط بخاطر اعتبار علوم پزشکی مشهد میگم که بزنمش)
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

چیز خیلی مهمی نیست...مهم این که توی دانشگاه معدل بالا داشته باشی و بتونی در ازمون استخدامی قبول بشی.

----------


## αтłαnтιCc..ω

دانشگاه تاثیر چندانی نداره ولی صفر هم نیست روی معدل کل تمرکز کنید سعی کنید بالای ۱۷ باشه و کارورزیتون رو بپرسید از ترم بالایی ها کدوم بیمارستان بهتره اونجا برید مدرک زبان هم یکی از اولویت ها برای استخدام در بیمارستان های خصوصی هستش

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> چیز خیلی مهمی نیست...مهم این که توی دانشگاه معدل بالا داشته باشی و بتونی در ازمون استخدامی قبول بشی.


اصلا مهم نیست یا زیاد مهم نیست؟
مخصوصا واسه بیمارستان های خصوصی

----------

